# chipmore chipper



## redneckgleasons (Aug 28, 2004)

anyone know anything about the chipmore brand of chippers?


----------



## phillytreeking1 (Aug 28, 2004)

I have a old chipmore chuck n duck . I got it from the city with a blown engine but it only had 200 hours on it. Put a new engine on it and it runs good as hell but we only use it for backup.


----------



## Ax-man (Aug 28, 2004)

I used to have one a long time ago. They are basically an off shoot from the Asphlund chippers. There was a family fight a long time ago, some brother or cousin took the design and changed it around a little and started Chipmore.

There is a guy in Minn. who bought up what was left of the business after the owner died. If he is still in business he might have a line on parts, he also has the the prints for the outside tin and can make them.

There is really nothing special about Chipmore. Ford Ind. 300 in line six, belt driven, 4 - 12" knives with a flipable cutter bar. As long as the drum is in good shape it will go forever.

Mine was a little odd ball, had an automatic transmission, but they also came with a clutch. There are days I wish I had that little bugger back for a spare or when we are busy have two of them going.

Larry


----------

